# FA cup 14-16 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Swansea v Fulham
 14/02/2009 12:45 GMT
  2.40 3.20 2.70 statsAll Bets (31) 
Blackburn v Coventry
 14/02/2009 15:00 GMT
  1.65 3.40 5.00  All Bets (33) 
Sheffield U v Hull 
14/02/2009 15:00 GMT
  2.30 3.20 2.80 statsAll Bets (31) 
West Ham v Middlesbrough
 14/02/2009 15:00 GMT
  1.80 3.25 4.20 statsAll Bets (32) 
Watford v Chelsea
 14/02/2009 17:30 GMT
  8.00 4.50 1.333 statsAll Bets (31) 
Everton v Aston Villa
 15/02/2009 14:30 GMT
  2.40 3.20 2.70  All Bets (31) 
Derby v Manchester United
 15/02/2009 16:30 GMT
  8.00 4.20 1.35  All Bets (31) 
Arsenal v Cardiff
 16/02/2009 19:45 GMT
  1.35 4.20 8.00  All Bets (31)


----------



## danyy (Feb 14, 2009)

For today i will play the followin but small bets:
Brentford v Port Vale Home + Peterborough United v Yeovil Town Home + Milton Keynes Dons v Hartlepool United Home

East Stirlingshire v Elgin City Home + Wrexham v Grays Athletic Home + Kidderminster Harriers v Northwich Victoria Home

Cowdenbeath v Montrose Home + Panionios v Ergotelis Home + Ipswich Town v Blackpool Home

Real Zaragoza v Las Palmas Home + Boston Bruins vs Nashville Predators Boston FT

Real Murcia v Real Sociedad Draw + Hertha Berlin v Bayern Munchen Correct Score 1:1 + Auxerre v Lille Correct score 1:1 on a system 2 out of 3.  :shock:   :shock:


----------



## Bern (Feb 15, 2009)

Aston Villa @3.3 vs Everton

Good match. Equal. I expect to be decided by mistakes and Aston Villa are more solid that Everton. They are in better form.


----------



## Laguna (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice win for Manchester


----------

